# m855 comments to atf



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

in case anyone wants to write the ATF about the xm855 ammo ban here is a forum letter I found so you cab copy paste:

E:mail to : [email protected]

I'm contacting you to express my opposition to the BATFE's letter regarding the designation of M855/SS109, 5.56mm ammunition as "armor piercing." This is not only incorrect by common sense and by design, but also by statute.

Per "18 U.S. Code Section 921," M855 does not fit either provided definition of armor piercing as the projectile's core is neither entirely made of any of the listed metals/alloys OR has a jacket weight exceeding 25% of the projectile's total weight. Therefore, M855/SS109 should continue to be exempt as it doesn't meet the criteria defined by law to be armor piercing.

Classifying M855 as "armor piercing" will remove an economical source of surplus ammo from multitudes of recreational and competitive shooters without making any substantial impact on public safety.

[Name and Address]


----------

